# Roll Eyes Smiley In Thread Replies



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2014)

I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....


----------



## titleistho (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

small things easily upset you? 

this a serious post about a smiley that causes offense :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 14, 2014)

I doubt it, you are clearly so hard that everyone is sat at their keyboard crapping themselves in case they ever bump into you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...


Says the person who would happily drive a golf ball over people's head :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

Depends in what context its meant tho surely .. 
If i was having a serious conversation about something id be pee'd if they just rolled their eyes in a dismissive manner ..
If i said something stupid or funny or stated the really obvious id laugh at it


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

I don't treat Smilies in text anywhere near the same way as I would if the same activity was done face-to-face!

If that was the case, then quite a few more of them would be 'offensive'! Wouldn't you also be offended if someone started whistling? Or practiced their Swing? or Flapped their ears?

The 'oh my god, really' type of gesture, that RollEyes seems to me to be appropriate for, is very easily got across face-to-face, but tricky in pure text! 

Perhaps you just get offended a bit too easily!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then *they would wish that they hadn't.*

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued...what would you do?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2014)

I generally don't mind then and in the right place can be quite funny.

Unfortunately we have a couple of posters who seem to put them on the end of each line.
Very tedious


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Says the person who would happily drive a golf ball over people's head :thup:
		
Click to expand...


That response is even less relevant than you are...


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'm intrigued...what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

Ask them why they are rolling their eyes as a first step....


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Ask them why they are rolling their eyes as a first step....
		
Click to expand...


and if they say they find you a bore who talks nonsense?


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2014)

Must admit I don't think I have ever used one, but now I am finding it really hard to keep the old digit off the icon. You are a little tinker David.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 14, 2014)

This thread.... 

Was I the first? Oooh yay! How original of me.

Snelly you just need to


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2014)

Largely agree with OP...but some posts do require the <***>!


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 14, 2014)

The thumbs up one is the worst.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

It's tragic that it upsets you so much that you felt the need to start a thread on it.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The thumbs up one is the worst.
		
Click to expand...

I agree! :thup:

:rofl:

In fact the OP could well have used :sbox: or :rant:


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 14, 2014)

Things were so much better when it was juts ) P etc.......


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's tragic that it upsets you so much that you felt the need to start a thread on it.
		
Click to expand...

Tragic?  Aww thanks sweetheart.  Your caring thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Tragic?  Aww thanks sweetheart.  Your caring thoughts are greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

No worries sugar plumb :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Tragic?  Aww thanks sweetheart.  Your caring thoughts are greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...


I know it's valentines day but you two need to get a room 
	


maybe a menage et trois with liverpoolphil:whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

therod said:



			I know it's valentines day but you two need to get a room 
	View attachment 9115


maybe a menage et trois with liverpoolphil:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Pahahaha love it:rofl:
Snelly did ask me for a drink over Xmas


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			That response is even less relevant than you are...
		
Click to expand...

You really are flexing those keyboard warrior muscles today ..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2014)

A post on rolling eyes. Really. Get a grip with reality and look at Wraysbury and Somerset and get some proportion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A post on rolling eyes. Really. Get a grip with reality and look at Wraysbury and Somerset and get some proportion
		
Click to expand...

Suppose the same could be said about anyone having a whinge about anything golfing wise. Bringing up Somerset etc has zero relevance.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A post on rolling eyes. Really. Get a grip with reality and look at Wraysbury and Somerset and get some proportion
		
Click to expand...

So for the foreseeable climatically controlled future, are we only to post sympathetically whilst wearing sack cloth and ashes? I presume you haven't posted anything but vital and important stuff about your latest trip to the range during this period.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)

Can this be moved to the "Lack of Golf Driving People Mad" forum?


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 14, 2014)

My irony meter just exploded under the weight of the irony of one of the rudest, most confrontational and dismissive posters on the forum moaning about the use of an "offensive" smiley.


This :thup: is my favourite smiley. Just FYI.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			My irony meter just exploded under the weight of the irony of one of the rudest, most confrontational and dismissive posters on the forum moaning about the use of an "offensive" smiley.


This :thup: is my favourite smiley. Just FYI.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's a great smiley :thup:

As is this :temper:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 14, 2014)

Just joining in with the irrelevance; At work today I got told the company had signed a contract with Cisco meaning all my security products would be licensed automatically, saving me hours of work every month. That news made my weekend and I didn't think it could get any better, but, this thread and subsequent replies have just put the icing on the cake.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			My irony meter just exploded under the weight of the irony of one of the rudest, most confrontational and dismissive posters on the forum moaning about the use of an "offensive" smiley.


This :thup: is my favourite smiley. Just FYI.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you wouldn't say that to his face


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet you wouldn't say that to his face

Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

in Snelly's defence, it is annoying, it is rude. There are a few posters who use it regularly and I would say it fits their personality type

I love a smiley, but not that one


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suppose the same could be said about anyone having a whinge about anything golfing wise. Bringing up Somerset etc has zero relevance.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, have we reached a situation where we can't complain about anything without it being reduced to the most base level. 

'ouch...I've stubbed my toe'.......'Be quiet and be thankful you haven't got the ebola virus and died!!!':blah: (I like this one)!!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2014)

therod said:



			in Snelly's defence, it is annoying, it is rude. There are a few posters who use it regularly and I would say it fits their personality type

I love a smiley, but not that one

Click to expand...

maybe, but at the end of the day it's a tiny little graphic on a computer screen. Nothing to get annoyed about, or frustrated by. :angry: - my least favourite.


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet you wouldn't say that to his face

Click to expand...

Apparently I would wish I hadn't... :fore:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

therod said:



			Agree, have we reached a situation where we can't complain about anything without it being reduced to the most base level. 

'ouch...I've stubbed my toe'.......'Be quiet and be thankful you haven't got the ebola virus and died!!!':blah: (I like this one)!!
		
Click to expand...

You could say - at least the people in Somerset etc are still alive - plenty are dying around the world


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			maybe, but at the end of the day it's a tiny little graphic on a computer screen. Nothing to get annoyed about, or frustrated by. :angry: - my least favourite.
		
Click to expand...


maybe we should reclaim the thread, and make it a celebration of smileys. Are we limited to the menu or can we go a'la carte.

menu favourite is :swing:  (I've never used it) 

I'll have to research the a'la carte option


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You could say - at least the people in Somerset etc are still alive - plenty are dying around the world
		
Click to expand...

people dying, they should be grateful they haven't been buried alive in a cave with no natural light and only their own imagination to keep them company


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...


I like how this banana creates awesome lag but then throws it away with a late flip.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

ne:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 14, 2014)

edit - curses, didn't work


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I like how this banana creates awesome lag but then throws it away with a late flip.
		
Click to expand...

only on the GM forum could someone do a swing analysis on the little gif lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			only on the GM forum could someone do a swing analysis on the little gif lol
		
Click to expand...


Can the banana hit it 300 yards plus , is he using stack and tilt , linear chipping and aimpoint putting


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A post on rolling eyes. Really. Get a grip with reality and look at Wraysbury and Somerset and get some proportion
		
Click to expand...

 I am flabbergasted, and it takes a lot to gast my flabber.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2014)

richart said:



			I am flabbergasted, and it takes a lot to gast my flabber. 

Click to expand...

Especially having seen the size of it Rich!  < sorry about him!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Purveying your emotion through written text is difficult. The smilies make it easier to get your emotion\expression across, without them, very many posts would be taken the wrong way. The rolleyes smiley doesn't mean the same on here as it does in real life but it does serve as an important part of the forum. I'm not sure why anyone would get upset about them


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Purveying your emotion through written text is difficult. The smilies make it easier to get your emotion\expression across, without them, very many posts would be taken the wrong way. The rolleyes smiley doesn't mean the same on here as it does in real life but it does serve as an important part of the forum. I'm not sure why anyone would get upset about them
		
Click to expand...

 So what does it mean ? Only purpose I can see it used for is to be rude with a nice touch of arrogance. That is the first time I have used it.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)

therod said:



			maybe we should reclaim the thread, and make it a celebration of smileys. Are we limited to the menu or can we go a'la carte.

menu favourite is :swing:  (I've never used it) 

I'll have to research the a'la carte option 

Click to expand...

I love a bit of a'la carte

Take that..
	


and if your a big bugger, have some of this...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just joining in with the irrelevance; At work today I got told the company had signed a contract with Cisco meaning all my security products would be licensed automatically, saving me hours of work every month. That news made my weekend and I didn't think it could get any better, but, this thread and subsequent replies have just put the icing on the cake.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			So what does it mean ? Only purpose I can see it used for is to be rude with a nice touch of arrogance. That is the first time I have used it.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How ironic is that? Snelly getting annoyed by someone's arrogance. :-/ (old school smiley?


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 14, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I hate this with a passion.

If during a discussion that was face to face, someone rolled their eyes at me to signify sarcasm, boredom or dismissiveness then they would wish that they hadn't.

It is extremely rude, bad manners and I can't think why anyone would choose to use it unless they wished to cause offence. 



Cue 30 unbelievably droll responses with rolling eyes smileys I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

TBH i view roll eyes smilies as insulting, although i know of guys on here who see jokes as insults unless you add in about 3 smilies at the end of said jokey comment lol


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 14, 2014)

So would this be an offensive way of using the smiley???

I'm never going to change any of my clubs again... 

If so GOOD!!!

Get a life you sad people!!!

&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm safe. 

As a techno illiterate I wouldn't know how to put a smiley on a post or anywhere else.

Aah! the joy of being an "old git".


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 14, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			So would this be an offensive way of using the smiley???

I'm never going to change any of my clubs again... 

If so GOOD!!!

Get a life you sad people!!!

&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;
		
Click to expand...

No but then it doesnt really make sense using said smilie either, so i would look at that post and think youd picked the wrong smilie lol


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm safe. 

As a techno illiterate I wouldn't know how to put a  on a post or anywhere else.

Aah! the joy of being an 
	

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2014)

Fish said:



			Fixed that for you :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Show off!


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG...it's nearly as bad as mods who like to abbreviate things in posts.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Phil2511 said:



			No but then it doesnt really make sense using said smilie either, so i would look at that post and think youd picked the wrong smilie lol
		
Click to expand...

LOL is quite offensive :rofl::thup::ears::clap::swing:
Sorry,Didn't have a clue which smiley to use so just went a bit crazy.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			LOL is quite offensive :rofl::thup::ears::clap::swing:
Sorry,Didn't have a clue which smiley to use so just went a bit crazy.
		
Click to expand...

my mate the club pro refuses to reply to any lol facebook or text messages lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2014)

Phil2511 said:



			my mate the club pro refuses to reply to any lol facebook or text messages lol
		
Click to expand...

You should introduce him to Snelly,be a right laugh :rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...

hahahah I like that one 

this place makes me swing between 




and


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You should introduce him to Snelly,be a right laugh :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

maybe we should bring snelly along to our next trip to Vegas to Butch Harmons, id love to see Snelly having a convo with him lol thats a guy that takes no prisoners lol and defo a youtube uploadable moment i think lol


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 14, 2014)

Why does :thup: have a red face?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 14, 2014)

Does  mean I have just insulted you but this smiley makes it OK?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 14, 2014)

I honestly cant believe that a post about this  has been created. Snelly you must have sat down done this &#12299;&#12299;&#12299;&#12299; and thought what can I writeabout. Hmmmmmm, I know  they really wind me up. 

At least post something decent  it really grates me when peolle moan about smilies 

:thup: and he has a red face holding up such a big thumb. 

Keep smiling could be worse the water might be coming through the ceiling, just checking


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 14, 2014)

stevelev said:



 I honestly cant believe that a post about this  has been created. Snelly you must have sat down done this &#12299;&#12299;&#12299;&#12299; and thought what can I writeabout. Hmmmmmm, I know  they really wind me up. 

At least post something decent  it really grates me when peolle moan about smilies 

:thup: and he has a red face holding up such a big thumb. 

Keep smiling could be worse the water might be coming through the ceiling, just checking 

Click to expand...

Thats a silly post


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's only banter for goodness sake


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 14, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			It's only banter for goodness sake
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Can this be moved to the "Lack of Golf Driving People Mad" forum?
		
Click to expand...

This. Fair bit of it about I reckon.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:








Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 15, 2014)

palindromicbob said:








Click to expand...


Thats clever :thup:  (Why has he got a red face?)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats clever :thup:  (Why has he got a red face?)
		
Click to expand...

maybe he has been slapped around a few times for forgetting Valentines day?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 15, 2014)

Valentines day?    Oh No!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			maybe he has been slapped around a few times for forgetting Valentines day?
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he rolled his eyes at Snelly.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe he rolled his eyes at Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, sounds painful! *insert clever smiley I can't be @rsed to search for*


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys







available on ebay for just 99p ........................... please buy a copy!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2014)

Slime said:



			Hey guys







available on ebay for just 99p ........................... please buy a copy!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




Think he spends too much time reading this to impress people


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 16, 2014)

stevelev said:



			:thup: and he has a red face holding up such a big thumb.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it indicated liverpoolphil had hit his thumb with a hammer, he seems to do that a lot.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 9141

Think he spends too much time reading this to impress people 

Click to expand...

Your posts about me are fascinating.  Can't wait to meet you in person.  Are you going to the H4H day?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Your posts about me are fascinating.  Can't wait to meet you in person.  Are you going to the H4H day?
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to check my diary. Leave it with me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 9143

Click to expand...

Haha I know


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone going to the H4H day, please document and provide pictures. I'm really intrigued on how snelly will deal with these scrotes face to face. :rofl:
Or is it another one of snelly's empty promises?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 16, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Your posts about me are fascinating.  Can't wait to meet you in person.  Are you going to the H4H day?
		
Click to expand...

OOOOOOhhhhhhh tough guy alert!!!!:blah:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Anyone going to the H4H day, please document and provide pictures. I'm really intrigued on how snelly will deal with these scrotes face to face. :rofl:
Or is it another one of snelly's empty promises? 

Click to expand...

Scrotes???? I've got feelings


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Scrotes???? I've got feelings

Click to expand...

Man up scrote.  How will you deal with snelly's fury? :whoo:


----------

